# Còrpora - destaca la còrpora de Lyndon Johnson



## felixgata

Hola a tots:
Al llibre que estic traduint sobre els Kennedy, l’autor descriu el dia del funeral d’en Jack Kennedy.
Segons els diccionaris que he consultat, crec que “còrpora” es podria traduir com a “torso”en aquest context:

Entre els dignataris destaca la *còrpora* de Lyndon Johnson i en primera fila, de costat, la parella formada pel general De Gaulle i l’emperador Haile Selassie.

La meva traducció:

Entre los dignatarios destaca el *torso* de Lyndon Johnson y en primera fila, de lado, la pareja formada por el general De Gaulle y el emperador Haile Selassie.

Què en penseu?

Moltes gràcies per avançat,

Gata


----------



## Xiscomx

Crec que lo que destasca és la corpulència de Lyndon Johnson: ..._destaca la corpulencia de..._


----------



## felixgata

Sí? "Còrpora" és un terme que desconeixia, però no he trobat cap definició que es refereixi al concepte de "corpulència"...


----------



## Penyafort

Si consultes el DCVB, crec que la idea que podem treure'n és més clara. La còrpora, com a tal, seria efectivament el cos sense les extremitats; és a dir, el tronc. Però veient frases fetes com la de _tenir bona còrpora_ es fa palès que també és una manera de referir-se al cos o al tronc entès com a massa corpulenta, ja que dubto que en Lyndon Johnson anés mancat de les extremitats. 

El problema que jo veig aquí és que _torso_ potser no té aquesta connotació, mentre que _corpulencia _potser posa massa èmfasi en la qualitat que se'n pot deduir. Si hi ha cap mot en castellà que pugui jugar amb totes dues, ara no em ve al cap, honestament.


----------



## felixgata

Sí, Penyafort, molt bon apunt, sobre les extremitats d'en Lyndon .
Veig que en Xiscomx anava ben encaminat .
A mi tampoc se m'acudeix res per expressar el que descrius, però hi pensaré.
El DCVB és el Diccionari català-valencià-balear? Sembla molt complet...

Moltes gràcies, de nou!

Gata


----------



## Penyafort

felixgata said:


> El DCVB és el Diccionari català-valencià-balear? Sembla molt complet...



És del milloret que tenim en la nostra llengua, una joia lèxica de deu volums. No trobarem obres semblants en moltes de les més parlades. Però això sí, cal anar amb compte també quan el fem servir, perquè és un diccionari descriptiu, no prescriptiu com el de l'IEC, i en algunes coses també pot venir marcat pel pas del temps.


----------



## Xiscomx

felixgata said:


> Lyndon Johnson i en primera fila, de costat, la parella formada pel general De Gaulle i l’emperador Haile Selassie.


Los dignatarios nombrados destacan por su corpulencia el primero y por su altura y baja estatura los dos que le siguen.


----------



## Penyafort

Home, en De Gaulle de baixet no n'era pas. Aquest Lyndon Johnson gastava 1,92 d'alçada, però l'altre gairebé feia dos metres.

Ara, amb en Selassie, déu-n'hi-do si es nota la diferència corpòria a les fotografies.


----------



## Xiscomx

Penyafort said:


> Home, en De Gaulle de baixet no n'era pas. Aquest Lyndon Johnson gastava 1,92 d'alçada, però l'altre gairebé feia dos metres.
> 
> Ara, amb en Selassie, déu-n'hi-do si es nota la diferència corpòria a les fotografies.


Estimat amic, llegeix de bell nou el que escrit a #7. Si no ho captes, m'ho dius i faré un nou intent.


----------



## Penyafort

Captat. Això passa per llegir "a la Kennedy", conegut per les seves tècniques de lectura ràpida. 

Ara bé, l'alçada del Johnson també és de destacar, al meu parer. I més seixanta anys enrere.

En tot cas, m'estic adonant que el "de costat" de la frase original pot tenir a veure amb aquesta oposició de la paraula "còrpora". Fora bo poder veure la foto, però sembla que contraposi la visió del cos d'armari del Johnson, ben visible i destacable a la imatge per no estar de costat com les altres dues. En aquest sentit, en registre col·loquial podríem dir-ne _corpachón_, però en un de més estàndard no ho sé. Potser en el fons _corpulencia_, com bé deies, o algun compost del tipus _la corpulenta (o robusta) figura_ fossin les opcions més factibles.


----------



## Xiscomx

Johnson ⇒ 1,85 cm destaca per la seva corpulència;
de Gaulle ⇒ 1,96 cm per la seva altura;
Selassie ⇒ 1,57 cm per la seva petita estatura, per descomptat, comparada amb els dos altres.

Per tant, consider que l'alçada de Johnson no és destacable perquè de Gaulle la supera 11 cm.


----------



## Penyafort

Jo he vist 1,92 cm per al Johnson. Quatre menys només que en De Gaulle. Això de les conversions...

Tanmateix, a aquestes alçades, no crec que vingui de quatre o vuit centímetres, la veritat. O potser m'ho sembla a mi, que sí que en faig 11 cm menys que qualsevol d'ells.


----------



## Xiscomx

Vols dir que si et comparam amb Selassie, tu fas 1,47 cm (?).


----------



## Penyafort

Home, em referia als sant paus. Jo faig 1,77 quan m'estiro.


----------



## Xiscomx

De petit em deien que d'il·lusió també es pot viure quan no et fan el que vols.


----------



## felixgata

Quin fil tan interessant! He intentat buscar la foto, però ho he aconseguit.
He trobat aquesta: foto, però falta en Johnson, crec.
Encara no he fet l'última llegida. Quan ho tingui tot enllestit, us informo de la meva decisió final, molt més senzilla amb el vostre ajut.

Moltíssimes gràcies als dos   .

Salut!

Gata

P.D.: Penyafort, gràcies també pels apunts sobre el diccionari. El faré servir més d'ara endavant .


----------

